# ISO: chocolate and raspberry cake



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

I was just wondering if anyone has a favorite chocolate raspberry cake? I have a cardiologist who is moving on and the combination chocolate and raspberries has always been his favorite. I have been assigned the duty to make him something special and this is why I come to ask for you guys assistance. 
If anyone has used any recipe from the chocolatier that worked great and knows what issue I would be greatful.
Thanks


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

My favorite choc. rasp torte is probably the recipe from Micheal Roux' Finest Desserts. It has a chocolate raspberry mousse with whole berries between layers of chocolate cake. His mousse is very light and delicate to taste but it has the prefect amount of gelatin to stablize it. I think he puts a rasp. mirror on top to finish...but I always prefered to enrobe with ganche instead. Do you have this book?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

*Black Satin Chocolate Raspberry Cake *

YIELD: 10 servings 
DIFFICULTY: ** (Intermediate) 
PREPARATION: 2 hours plus baking, cooling and chilling times.

Sour Cream Chocolate Cake: 
5 ounces unsweetened chocolate, coarsely chopped 
2 cups sifted cake flour (not self-rising) 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, slightly softened 
1/3 cup solid vegetable shortening 
1/2 cup packed light brown sugar 
1/4 cups granulated sugar, used in two separate measurements 
1 tablespoon vanilla extract 
2 large whole eggs plus 2 large eggs, separated (at room temperature) 
3/4 cup sour cream, at room temperature 
1 cup milk, at room temperature

Raspberry Sauce: 
12-ounce bag frozen unsweetened raspberries 
2/3 cup granulated sugar 
2 teaspoons arrowroot 
1 tablespoon water 
1 to 2 tablespoons black raspberry liqueur, such as Chambord

Dark Chocolate Shavings: 
6-ounce chunk dark chocolate, about 
3/4-inch thick

Black Satin Raspberry Frosting: 
20 ounces semisweet chocolate, coarsely chopped 
1 1/4 cups evaporated milk 
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened 
1/4 cup black raspberry liqueur, such as Chambord 
4 teaspoons vanilla extract

Assembly: 
6 tablespoons seedless raspberry preserves 
Fresh raspberries, for garnish

Make the Sour Cream Chocolate Cake:

Position a rack in the center of the oven and preheat to 350 degrees F. Lightly butter the bottom and sides of three 9-by-2-inch cake pans. Line the bottoms of the pans with baking parchment or waxed paper and tap out the excess.

Melt the chocolate according to the instructions given in the Chocolate Melting Tips. Let the chocolate cool for 10 to 15 minutes, until tepid.

In a medium bowl, using a wire whisk, stir together the flour, baking soda, and salt until thoroughly blended. Sift the flour mixture onto a piece of waxed paper.

In a 4 1/2-quart bowl of a heavy-duty electric mixer using the paddle attachment, beat the butter and shortening at medium speed for 45 to 60 seconds, until the mixture is creamy. Add the brown sugar and while continuing to beat, gradually add 1 cup of the granulated sugar, 2 tablespoons at a time over a 6 minute period. Using a rubber spatula, scrape down the side of the bowl and continue beating for 1 to 2 minutes longer, until the mixture is light in texture and off-white in color. Beat in the vanilla.

Break the 2 whole eggs into a measuring cup and add the two separated egg yolks. Beat with a fork until frothy. At medium speed while continuing to beat, slowly add the beaten eggs to the batter. Add the sour cream and beat until smooth. Beat in the melted chocolate until blended.

At low speed, one-third at a time, beat in the flour mixture alternating it with half of the milk. Mix briefly, just until each addition is barely incorporated into the batter. Scrape down the side and the bottom of the bowl with a rubber spatula. Mix the batter for 10 more seconds.

In a grease-free 4 1/2-quart bowl of a heavy-duty electric mixer, using the wire whip attachment, beat the egg whites at low speed until frothy. Gradually increase the speed to medium-high and beat the whites until soft peaks start to form. One teaspoon at a time, add the remaining 1/4 cup of sugar and continue beating the whites until stiff, shiny peaks form.

Using a large rubber spatula, fold the beaten whites into the batter to lighten it. Divide the batter evenly between the prepared pans and smooth it with the back of a soup spoon. 
Bake the cake layers for 15 minutes. Reposition the cake pans so that the pans at the back of the oven rack are placed in the front. Continue to bake for 5 to 10 minutes longer, until the edge of each cake layer has pulled away slightly from the side of the pan and the center springs back when gently pressed with a finger.

Cool the cake layers in the pans set on wire racks for 5 minutes. Run a thin-bladed knife around the edges of the cake layers to loosen them. Invert the cake layers onto wire racks. Peel off the paper circles and leave them loosely attached to the bottom of the cake layers. Reinvert the layers onto other racks so that they are right side up. Cool the cake layers completely.

Make the Raspberry Sauce: 
In a non-corrosive medium saucepan, combine the frozen raspberries and sugar. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly until the sugar dissolves and the raspberries start to soften. Continue to cook at a gentle simmer for 3 to 5 minutes, until the raspberries are completely softened.

Press the raspberry mixture through a fine-meshed sieve into a 1-quart measuring cup, reserving 1 cup of the puree. Discard the seeds. Pour the raspberry puree into a clean noncorrosive medium saucepan.

Put the arrowroot in a small cup. Slowly stir in the water until the mixture is completely smooth. Scrape the arrowroot mixture into the raspberry puree and stir until blended.

Cook the raspberry puree over medium heat, stirring constantly with a wooden spoon, until the mixture comes to a boil. Boil for 30 to 60 seconds, until the sauce is translucent. Do not boil for longer than 1 minute, or the sauce will become watery. Remove the pan from the heat.

Cool the sauce to room temperature and stir in the liqueur to taste. Transfer the sauce to a bowl; cover and refrigerate.

Make the dark chocolate shavings: 
Warm the 6-ounce chunk of dark chocolate by placing it on a piece of waxed paper. Microwave on MEDIUM (50 percent) power for 10 second intervals, until the chocolate starts to soften slightly. This can take three to six tries, depending on the wattage of the microwave, the type and brand of chocolate and the temperature of the kitchen. The chocolate should soften slightly, not melt. Alternatively, soften the chocolate by heating it with a portable blow dryer. Turn the chocolate chunk every few seconds, until it begins to soften.

Line a baking sheet with waxed paper. Grip the chocolate chunk with a folded paper towel so that your hand does not melt the chocolate. Using a sharp vegetable peeler, scrape one of the edges of the chocolate chunk in a downward motion, forming loose shavings. As you form the shavings, let them fall onto the waxed paper. Continue making shavings until most of the chocolate has been used. Refrigerate the dark chocolate shavings on the baking sheet until ready to decorate the cake.

Make the Black Satin Fudge Frosting: 
Melt the chocolate according to the instructions in the Chocolate Melting Tips.

Put the milk, butter, black raspberry liqueur and vanilla in a food processor fitted with the metal chopping blade. Add the melted chocolate. Cover for 20 to 30 seconds, until the frosting is thick and creamy. Use the frosting immediately. Reserve 1 cup of the frosting for piping on top of the cake. Use the remaining frosting to fill and frost the cake.

Assemble and frost the cake:

Remove the paper circles from the bottoms of the cake layers. If necessary, trim the tops of the cake layers so that they are level with a long serrated knife. Place one of the cake layers on an 9-inch cardboard cake circle. Using a small offset metal cake spatula, spread 3 tablespoons of the raspberry jam over the top of the cake layer. Spread 3/4-cup of the black satin fudge frosting in an even layer over the raspberry jam. Put the second cake layer on top of the frosting. Spread the remaining 2 tablespoons of the raspberry jam over the cake layer. Cover the raspberry jam with 2/3-cup of the frosting. Put the third cake layer on top of the frosting.

Lift up the cake, supporting the bottom in one hand. With the other hand, using a metal cake spatula, frost the top of the cake with some of the fudge frosting. Spread more of the frosting around the side of the cake, filling in the space between the edge of the cardboard and the side of the cake. Finish the top by holding the metal cake spatula at a slight angle and with several strokes, smooth the raised lip of frosting around the upper edge toward the center of the cake until the cake is smooth.

Decorate the cake: 
Remove the tray of dark chocolate shavings from the refrigerator. Lift up the cake on the cardboard, supporting the bottom of the cake with one hand. Hold the cake over the tray of chocolate shavings. Using a baker's scraper or metal spatula, scoop up some of the shavings and gently press them against the side of the cake. Continue until the side of the cake is evenly covered with shavings.

Set the cake down onto a work surface. Fill a pastry bag fitted with a large closed star tip (such as Ateco #5) with the reserved frosting. Pipe a reverse shell border around the top edge of the cake. Store the cake under a cake dome at room temperature for up to 3 days.

To serve, decorate a dessert plate with some of the raspberry sauce. Lay a slice of cake on top of the sauce. Garnish with fresh raspberries.

Source:* Chocolatier Magazine 
________________________________________________

*Chocolate & Raspberry Cake Fauchon *

In a large bowl beat 3 egg yolks, 1 small whole egg, and 1/2 cup sugar until the mixture is thick and light and fold in 2/3 cup finely ground blanched almonds.* Into a bowl sift together 3 times 1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa and 1/4 cup plus 1 tablespoon flour and fold the mixture into the egg mixture alternately with 3 tablespoons melted and cooled butter.* In another bowl beat 4 egg whites with a pinch of salt until they hold soft peaks, beat in 3 tablespoons sugar, and continue to beat the egg whites until they hold stiff peaks.* Stir one fourth of the whites into the cocoa mixture and fold in the remaining whites.* Pour the mixture into a buttered cake tin, 10 by 6 by 2 inches, and bake the cake in a preheated moderately hot oven (375 degrees F.) for 25 minutes, or until a cake tester inserted in the center comes out clean.* Invert the cake onto a rack and let it cool.

In a bowl pour 1 1/3 cups scalded heavy cream over 1 pound semisweet chocolate, grated, and stir the mixture until the chocolate is melted.* Let the mixture cool and chill for 1 hour, or until completely cool but not hard.* Slice the cake into 3 layers and brush each layer with raspberry brandy syrup, heated.* Put the bottom layer cut side up on an inverted cake tin and spread it with 1 1/2 tablespoons seedless raspberry jam.* Beat the chocolate cream just until it holds soft peaks and spread one fourth of it over the jam.* Top the cream with a second cake layer, spread the cake with 1 1/2 tablespoon seedless raspberry jam, and top the jam with one third of the remaining chocolate cream.* Arrange the remaining layer on the cake and, working rapidly to prevent the cream from becoming too firm, spread the top and sides of the cake with the remaining chocolate cream.* Decorate the cake with chocolate curls and chill it.* Remove the cake from the refrigerator 30 minutes before serving.

Raspberry Brandy Syrup

In a small sauce pan combine 1/3 cup water and 3 tablespoons sugar, bring the mixture to a boil over moderately high heat, stirring, and boil it for 2 minutes.* Remove the pan from the heat, let the syrup cool, and stir in 3 tablespoons eau-de-vie framboise.

Makes about 1/2 cup.

Source:* Gourmet, You Asked For It, September 1976, page 108 
________________________________________________

*Triple-Decker Raspberry Chocolate Cake*
Recipe written by Anne Byrn

Oh, you might wish for a handful of fresh raspberries to garnish this cake, but for the intense flavor and moist texture, all you need is a package of frozen raspberries in juice. Folded into an intense chocolate and sour cream batter, the berries add a mysterious flavor and a delightful texture. This showstopper cake bakes up tall and impressive for a dinner party, that significant birthday, or even Valentine's Day.

PREPARATION TIME: 10 MINUTES
BAKING TIME: 25 TO 28 MINUTES
ASSEMBLY TIME: 10 MINUTES

*Solid vegetable shortening for greasing the pans 
*Flour for dusting the pans 
*1 package (10 ounces) frozen raspberries packed with sugar, thawed 
*1 package (18.25 ounces) devil's food cake mix with pudding 
*1 cup sour cream 
*1/2 cup vegetable oil 
*3 large eggs 
*Chocolate Ganache (see recipe below) 
*1 tablespoon Chambord (raspberry liqueur; optional) 
*1/2 cup fresh raspberries, for garnish (optional)

1. Place a rack in the center of the oven and preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Generously grease three 9-inch round cake pans with solid vegetable shortening, then dust with flour. Shake out the excess flour. Set the pans aside.

2. Strain the raspberries through a fine-mesh sieve if you don't want the seeds in your cake. (I like the bit of crunch they add.) Place the cake mix, raspberries and their juice, sour cream, oil, and eggs in a large mixing bowl. Blend with an electric mixer on low speed for 1 minute. Stop the machine and scrape down the sides of the bowl with a rubber spatula. Increase the mixer speed to medium and beat 2 minutes more, scraping down the sides again if needed. The batter should look well blended. Divide the batter evenly among the prepared pans, smoothing it out with the rubber spatula. Place the pans in the oven side by side, or if your oven is not large enough, place two pans on the center rack and the third pan in the center of the highest rack.

3. Bake the cakes until they spring back when lightly pressed with your finger, 25 to 28 minutes. Check the pan on the highest rack first, as it will bake the quickest. Remove the pans from the oven and place them on wire racks to cool for 10 minutes. Run a dinner knife around the edge of each layer and invert each onto a rack, then invert again onto another rack so that the cakes are right side up. Allow to cool completely, 30 minutes more.

4. Meanwhile, prepare the Chocolate Ganache, adding the Chambord, if desired, after all the chocolate has melted.

5. Place one cake layer, right side up, on a serving platter. Spread the top with ganache frosting. Place the second layer, right side up, on top of the first layer. Spread the top with ganache. Place the third layer, right side up, on top of the second layer and frost the top and sides of the cake. Work with clean, smooth strokes.

6. Decorate the top attractively with the fresh raspberries, if desired.

Place this cake, uncovered or in a cake saver, in the refrigerator until the frosting sets, 20 minutes. Then cover the cake with waxed paper, or place it in a cake saver or under a glass dome, and store in the refrigerator for up to 1 week. Or freeze it in a cake saver for up to 6 months. Thaw the cake overnight in the refrigerator before serving. 
________________________________________________


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Thanks Wendy and cchiu, I appreciate the help and recipe. Wendy, I don't have the book "Micheal Roux' Finest Desserts'.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

If you need the recipe let me know? I know your into baking...trust me (other can tell you also) that is a GREAT book...worth owning!


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Thanks Wendy. Sure, I would appreciate the recipe, 
:bounce: and you can tell I am excited. Ah, you know me well when it comes to baking. I sure like appealing to the eye as well as to the palate. And it doesn't hurt to get the ooohs and aaahs.
Thanks again everyone


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Cardinal Gateau: from Michel Roux

Choc. Rasp. Parfait:

7oz. chocolate (melted)

Heated together as syrup until 250f:
1/2 c. sugar
2 tbsp. h2o

Then whisked into:
1 yolk
1 egg

add:
1 sheet softened gelatin

Still on slow speed add chocolate, mix to combine, then cool a moment before folding in:

7/8 c. raspberry puree
1 1/4 c. whipped cream

Assemble before parfait sets.

Assembling:
8" layer of chocolate sponge on board, place collar around it and half fill with parfait. Sprinkle 1 lb. fresh rasp berries, then top with remaining parfait and a second layer of chocolate sponge cake. (Actually roux doesn't use a second layer of cake he just freezes to set and pours a rasp. glaze on top to finish) I use a second layer of cake and let set, then pour ganche over the whole torte and garnish with more fresh berries. 

P.S. This freezes very well, but you have to be certain the fresh berries inside have defrosted before serving (they take awhile).


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Thanks again :lips:


----------

